# Am I being bullied or do I just need to harden the hell up?



## tranquillo (May 26, 2012)

I've started working in a kitchen doing entrees. The head chef does scream and swear at me during service, she once even threw a pan in my direction but this kind of behavior only happens during service and a lot of the time I understand that she is under a lot of pressure and being a beginner to the chef world, I deserve it when I make a mistake. 

Having said that, there is a sous chef at my work and on so many occasions he has passively belittled me ... maybe my language is already bias but let me reel you through a few scenes: 

Head chef: Word of advice, you need to learn a thing or two about speed

Me: yes chef, I know... thanks 

Sous: F****** hell if you worked in (insert head chef he worked with) kitchen then you'll be thrown out the bloody window by now 

Sous Chef: You've never plated up cheese before?

Me: No, sorry, I'm not here every day and I've never been taught by anybody to do that

Sous: Are you serious?

Me: Yes

Sous: Rolls eyes, omg, don't worry about it 

 There is other stuff that happens but I wont go into it ... I get nit picked on and yelled at during prep time from the sous chef. When I don't get yelled at I get a huge nag or lecture on leaning on the bench or minor things like that. I can take the yelling but the passive aggressiveness is kind of difficult.


----------



## guts (Jun 22, 2011)

Harden the hell up. Sounds like pretty tame stuff to me.


----------



## mikeenplace (Feb 27, 2013)

I agree with Guts. You haven't been told to quit the business yet. Or worse then anything ever, kicked off the line.  Get a thick skin and know when to dish it out yourself or you will get eaten alive.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

Remember one thing, in this life we can only control how we treat people, not how others treat people. When I was moving up the ladder, I worked for two kinds of Chefs, Chefs I wanted to be like, Chefs I didn't want to be like. You now know what you don't like. There is  a lot of pressure in the kitchen during service time, some chefs handle it better than others. It sounds like you are doing pretty good with the yelling and belittling, have a stiff upper lip, believe it or not, you are building character.......take everything in stride...................the best............ChefBillyB


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

It is still communication.  Sometimes the kitchen can get pretty childish.  Some of you have kids, and you know they choose to express themselves in different ways.  It's worse with little boys.  They tell you they love you by wrestling and play fighting.  This may be their way of showing interest in you without telling you directly.


----------



## solsen1985 (Feb 27, 2013)

If it isn't an environment YOU think you'll thrive in, then get out. There's no point being miserable.


----------



## brandon odell (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm not one to say your should put up with an abusive chef or sous chef, but those examples aren't that bad. Just man up.


----------



## squirrelrj (Feb 18, 2011)

Yea i'm going against the grain here, nobody is gonna stand there and swear at me, talk to me like a man and you'll get the respect you deserve, or don't deserve, depending on how you treat and speak to people.

And if someone throws a pan at me, that's going to cause a physical response.


----------



## tranquillo (May 26, 2012)

I wrote after work, at a time of true annoyance... thanks, even though I am a girl, yeah maybe I should practice manning up a bit more. I can take aggressiveness- screaming, swearing, things being thrown at me, political incorrectness, insults and teasing/jokes about me... I just feel very annoyed by passive aggressiveness, I also hate criticism that doesn't really help you at all. Not knowing the way something is done - a cheese platter or a dessert due to my lack of time in that kitchen isn't a fault of mine - why should I be reprimanded for that?


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Tranquillo said:


> I just feel very annoyed by passive aggressiveness, I also hate criticism that doesn't really help you at all. Not knowing the way something is done - a cheese platter or a dessert due to my lack of time in that kitchen isn't a fault of mine - why should I be reprimanded for that?


While I don't choose passive aggressiveness to be a component of my personality, the fact is that some people do choose it. It would be a bit unreasonable of me, to expect everybody to model their personality on traits that I find attractive, so then why should I become annoyed when passive aggressive behavior is exhibited.

Not all criticism is constructive in nature. Some is purely for the satisfaction of the ego that is throwing it out there. Some is overboard and anal. Some is..etc. etc. etc. I can still learn from it even if it was not offered as a means of teaching me something.

The world is a big place and extremely entertaining. Make some popcorn and enjoy the show!/img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Were you really being reprimanded?


----------



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

I remember back in the day when the chef handed me a sizzle plate from the broiler, I grabbed it without a towel not knowing any better, I get second degree burns on all my fingertips and thumb. I got the price of the salmon i "ruined" because I dropped the plate deducted from my pay. I also got yelled at for being stupid enough not to grab everything with a kitchen towel. Still had to work a 10 hour day.  Ha the good old days....      If anything learn how NOT to treat people would be my advice, suck it up, it could be worse.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Learn  For one day when you reach Ex Chef stutus you will know the correct ways to deal with stress and employees. These people did not.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

rat said:


> I remember back in the day when the chef handed me a sizzle plate from the broiler, I grabbed it without a towel not knowing any better, I get second degree burns on all my fingertips and thumb. I got the price of the salmon i "ruined" because I dropped the plate deducted from my pay. I also got yelled at for being stupid enough not to grab everything with a kitchen towel. Still had to work a 10 hour day. Ha the good old days.... If anything learn how NOT to treat people would be my advice, suck it up, it could be worse.


Wow, I don't think it's legal to deduct it from your pay these days.


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

Boy, are there ever some red flags in this thread-from both sides of the equation.

Traditionally, the professional kitchen has been an environment where many chefs view their position as similar to a military general or drill sergeant. Lots of screaming and yelling is supposed to motivate your brigade. I agree with this approach if you need to motivate people to rush into the battlefield and kill other humans. However, this is food service *business *we're talking about here, not war. I've always believed that the kind of behavior and "motivation" exhibited by your chef is counter productive to running a successful and profitable operation.

Don't get me wrong-I trained in this kind of environment and when I became an EC I followed this model for a while too. But this is a business for profit, and it didn't take long for me to realize that it makes little business sense to treat staff as an expendable supply when your biggest expense is labor. It takes at least 3 months to properly train someone, even if they are talented and somewhat experienced. There are many parts of the operation to learn and figure out how it all fits together. If a new hire is relatively inexperienced, it will likely take even longer for them to become an integral, contributing part of the crew.

For you, as a relative newcomer to the business, to be thrown onto the line making entrees without much training indicates that, from a staffing perspective, your chef is totally "in the weeds" and needs warm bodies to fill slots and probably has trouble keeping staff due to her behavior. This only adds to her stress because she's constantly got a staff that's only half-trained, she's having to fill in the scheduling holes herself, and is probably behind the 8-ball with other administrative duties. Consequently, she never has the time or flexibility to properly train her staff and clearly spell out what the expectations for the job are, how to achieve those goals, and monitor her staff's progress. Meanwhile, she has higher-ups that she's accountable to, as well. It can become a vicious cycle that trickles down to the other staff, hence the eye-rolling you get from the sous. It might not be about you not knowing how to do the plate a dish, but more about what is NOT being done from a larger, operational perspective and the additional load it places on _him_.

It can be very difficult to fix such a hostile workplace once it's established without some major changes initiated by the managers of the establishment.

That being said, there are some things *you* can do:

1-what's this about leaning on the bench? Are you leaning there waiting for someone to tell you what to do? or just leaning on the edge of the table as you prep. Either way, it's a habit you should break-RIGHT NOW! Contact from your clothes to surfaces where food is prepped can lead to bacterial cross-contamination and should be avoided.

If you don't know what to do, ask your supervisor what's next on the list-there is always something. If you are leaning on the bench as you prep because you are tired, get a better night sleep, stand up straight and pay attention to your posture. Good posture will give you more energy throughout the day and you'll be less tired at the end. It also communicates commitment and attention to the job at hand. Simple body language.

2-if your chef says you need to learn to speed up, ask what you should do differently to do so-but NOT in the middle of a rush. Ask her if you could spend a few minutes either before or after the shift to go over what works well for her and if she has any SPECIFIC advice about how to work more efficiently within the work station you're assigned to.

3-you can also spend some time educating yourself about the basic tasks you are required to do on your own. I'm amazed at the number of YouTube videos that will show you how to improve prep and cooking technique. But for god's sake, do *not *throw these at your chef during service. Pay close attention to how SHE does it and follow her example. Keep notes for yourself. Always keep a small notebook in your pocket to jot down things you need to remember until it becomes second nature.


> even though I am a girl


This bugs the heck out of me. It indicates a kind of passivity an a mind set that believes you are unequal to the task or unqualified or less valuable, or something (????)-for the sheer fact that you are female. Spend no more time thinking this way and banish the habit. If it's in your nature to do this kind of work, you will learn it. You will need to make some changes to progress, but absolutely NO ONE drops into any job knowing how to do everything right away. It might not be the right environment for you, or restaurant cooking might not be the right culinary job for you, or the right vocation altogether. But you won't know until you give it a good try. And try you must, until you know for sure.

In your defense, no one should be throwing pans, or anything at you! Chefs who play stupid games to assert their position and "teach lessons" by setting up their employees to be burned should be fired. An effectively operated pro-kitchen is hazardous enough as it is. This kind of behavior increases the operation's risk and liability for injury to staff. If your staff is injured on the job, your liability insurance costs increase. Duh!!! Plus, you then are short-staffed AND/OR have staff unable to work effectively because they're injured, increasing labor cost. It's lose-lose from any way you look at it.

Chefs and supervisors, man-up yourselves and treat your staff with the respect you want. You're more likely to get it if you do.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

The part about "even though I am a girl" was, I believe, a bit tongue in cheek response to the people that replied back with the advice to "man up".


----------



## ninjapantry (Mar 11, 2013)

I spent the early part of my career in kitchens like this & looking back i have a fond appreciation for it, when everything is please & thank you all the time it just breeds complacency, either way you will need this experience as it will shape how you decide to treat people in the future


----------



## brandon odell (Aug 19, 2012)

kuan said:


> Wow, I don't think it's legal to deduct it from your pay these days.


Only a few states forbid deductions for mistakes, etc. Federal law allows deductions for things like this, uniforms, etc, as long as it doesn't drop your wage below minimum wage. However, Federal law does not allow the withholding of paychecks for any reason which is a commonly abused tactic.


----------



## adamburgerdavis (Apr 2, 2012)

Harden the hell up. Everything is your fault Everything. So make sure EVERYTHING is done right. People will always notice someone with their head down and mind focused. And don't use the bs I'm a girl excuse. If you want to be treated equal, act like an equal. Good luck!


----------



## tranquillo (May 26, 2012)

I just want to say a few things. 

First off, thank you all so much for putting in the time and effort to reply. Most of you say that I should harden the hell up and some of you say that having things thrown at me is unacceptable behavior. Foodnfoto, thank you for your lengthy response, I just wanted to say that yes, cheflayne is quite right, I am not saying that being a girl is the reason why I should not harden the hell up... It was was in fact a tongue in cheek response to being told to man up. Yes, leaning on the bench while I prep is a habit - thank you for your insights, maybe it was worth it for me to have been nagged at for leaning on the bench while I worked. 

I know that I need to work on speed, frankly my technique and my perception of urgency isn't always there in the kitchen. When it is, it leads to other people telling me to stop panicking and to stay calm, somehow striking that balance between being cool and collected whilst being fast doesn't seem to work with me ... yet. I entered this industry well aware of the fact that chefs, during their work are not always well behaved. I entered knowing and expecting to be screamed at during some points. 

I am deeply humbled and I do admire all your responses. It goes to show how seasoned you are in this industry (excuse the pun), for me I'm still learning and this is a true eye opener for me, being a person who worked in a very nurturing place (in music, were everything is laced with tact and over politeness, where the instructors are nurturing). If you have any advice for how you stay and keep doing all of this I would love to hear it. Right now I have returned to my music studies full time, I intend to finish my degree since already have completed half of it. I work part time in the kitchen and I feel that this doesn't help me at all in learning how to cook in a fast paced environment, I guess I'd thrive if I worked more hours, when I work, I feel like I'm starting from zero sometimes.


----------



## guts (Jun 22, 2011)

Hey, way to take our criticism like a champ. A great step in the right direction.


----------



## 10buttonfriend (Mar 12, 2013)

first off , your a human. and nobody deserves to have pans thrown at them. dont stand for that stuff... the sous chef stuff is a little trickier.  I think the dude is trying to get you to take the initiative  on your own and have faith in your art... plate it up and have him tell you why your art sucks and then listen to sous chef talk shit... But honestly man, love that stuff... ive learned the most from the sous chefs ive hated...  be honest with yourself. if you think they are being harsh because they are sadistic then bounce, but if if you want to learn from them and have them running their mouths during your service then hang around.


----------



## miash (Mar 9, 2013)

I can somewhat relate to your situation. I too am female and the first chef I worked for was extremely passive aggressive.  Before that kitchen the only "professional" cooking I had done was at a pizza joint.  I was hired by the sous because he liked my attitude, but I didn't have the knowledge or experience for the station I was put on (pasta, salad, deserts.)  The sous was wonderful and I trained with him in the mornings for two weeks before I started night shifts on my own.  But as I said, my general kitchen knowledge was weak.

I'm a fast learner, so I picked up the techniques fairly quickly.  But no matter how hard i worked, I would always get passive aggressive remarks from the head chef.  I remember one particular instance when I was making veg stock for the first time.  I gathered my mirepoix and did a rough chop.  The chef walks by and starts berating me in front of several coworkers for not peeling my carrots.  I tried to explain that I thought as long as the veg was washed, skin was fine because it would be strained anyway.  Then I was told that I would have to peel each individual chunk before putting it in the stock.  It was humiliating.  Our relationship only got worse as time went by.  Often I would cry at home after shifts.

I am glad it's over, but I learned so much about kitchen politics working there.  Chef Billy is right, you are building character with this experience. As a female in the kitchen, it is especially imperative to develop thick skin. Never, ever let them see you get upset.

I have a few words of advice.

Never lean on anything. Never sit on anything.  If you're not anticipating the rush to come in you should always be doing something, prepping, making sure you have your mise en place, cleaning, etc.

Move with purpose.  If your being criticized for moving too slow or appearing too frantic, then you are not moving with purpose and your head is cloudy.  Get organized, keep a prep list, follow through with each task before starting a new one.  Moving fast on the line is heavily dependent on how well organized and set up you are. 

Never give excuses under any circumstance, unless specifically asked for an explanation.  When a chef asks a question, they just want a yes or no.  Following up a yes or no with an explanation is irrelevant and often just pisses them off more.  So your sous asks "You've never plated up cheese?"  Correct response: "No, chef. Please show me how."  If your chef tells you to do something a different way than what your currently doing, "yes, chef" or "heard, chef."  No excuses as to why you did it wrong in the first place, they don't care.  This might save you some surly responses and eye rolls.

Finally, be a sponge. Learn everything you can from this kitchen and chef.  Once you feel like there is nothing more you can gain, leave.  You can't change their behavior in the kitchen, but you sure as hell can change yours.

Good luck


----------



## socalcheffen (Feb 28, 2013)

SquirrelRJ said:


> Yea i'm going against the grain here, nobody is gonna stand there and swear at me, talk to me like a man and you'll get the respect you deserve, or don't deserve, depending on how you treat and speak to people.
> 
> And if someone throws a pan at me, that's going to cause a physical response.


100% agree with this... 100000% agree with this... Ive never once in over 20 years seen an instance where the Chef or Sous screaming, yelling, throwing pots and pans and being a complete dick (or bitch) made a service period all of a sudden turn around and start running better and more efficiently and cause people to stop making mistakes. And if one of my Chefs or Sous from back in the day had ever thrown a pot or pan at me out of anger or "stress" they wouldve definitely gotten a physical response from me. Is being stressed out by a busy service and a few inevitable employee mistakes reason enough to lose all sense of professionalism and resort to child like temper tantrums and fits?


----------



## alamoelle (Mar 15, 2013)

Hey dude, be the best f-ing cook in the kitchen and you wouldn't get any sh*t at all. Period. You should have learned that by now. Don't suck. Find the best cook in the house, study why and pass him up. Then move on. Do it again. You'll move up so fast.


----------



## paul murphy (Jan 16, 2012)

I would and need to harden them the hell up ./img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


----------



## piratedeb (Nov 6, 2012)

Being at the bottom of a high stress ladder, there isn't much you can do outside of changing jobs. Unfortunately the industry is what it is.  Some handle it well, some don't.

PERSONALLY, I would tell them that that pan they threw doesn't belong there, to pipe the f*ck down, and that you wont learn if they don't get some patience with you. That is s bit of dry humor, followed up with a backbone, followed by reason. Win :3

Then when you do learn, be better than they can ever be 

Put them in their place and show them your superiority over time. All the better if you can handle your emotions.  

Your fellow woman,

-Deb


----------



## squirrelrj (Feb 18, 2011)

piratedeb said:


> Being at the bottom of a high stress ladder, there isn't much you can do outside of changing jobs. Unfortunately the industry is what it is. Some handle it well, some don't.
> 
> PERSONALLY, I would tell them that that pan they threw doesn't belong there, to pipe the f*ck down, and that you wont learn if they don't get some patience with you. That is s bit of dry humor, followed up with a backbone, followed by reason. Win :3
> 
> ...


Probably not the best idea to tell the Sous or exec chef to Pipe the fvck down, just my opinion.


----------



## piratedeb (Nov 6, 2012)

Surround the backbone with a joke and logic, and it lessens the misinterpretation of returned hostility. Maybe its my personality, but I never have had a problem with anythimg foul that came out of my mouth(& I have a foul mouth) as long as it was said with a smile :3


----------



## chef bilby (Nov 14, 2012)

Welcome to the Stainless Steel Jungle .

My Advice to you -

Not everyone is a Prick , keep your head down , work like 40 bastards , learn everything that you can , learn from the mistakes of others and your own .

Say 'oi Chef and mean it , turn up early for your shift , ask questions , write everything down , every recipe you get keep it in a scrap book and use the best for later

Having someone ride you during service will make you a better chef in the long run , please and thank you doesn't always work , this type of stuff builds character , if you can handle it you will make your bones in this industry and earn the respect of your fellow chefs

Good luck , stick with it , just by asking the question here it proves you have the intestinal fortitude to make it

You Go Girl !!!!!

My 2c ( or 1.8c once you convert it to US$ ) /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


----------



## bazza (Apr 2, 2007)

I disagree with all this macho BS! What about the people who want to enter the industry that are not made of steel? With the right training and guidance they can be as good as anyone else. Being a big dick doesn't make your dick bigger, it just makes you look foolish and childish. How can you expect someone who is new to the kitchen to know stuff if they have never done it before? Its all about training, developing and mentoring. An apprentice who learns and progresses will respect their mentors far more than you can imagine as long as their mentors respect them, respect is a two way thing and it has to be earned by both parties. I remember one chef who instilled so much fear into his brigade that everyone was afraid to make a mistake, so we all ended up not doing what we should have been doing for fear of it being wrong. That kitchen had such a high turnover of staff that it was impossibe to maintain any kind of consistency, morale was low and stress levels were higher than you can imagine. It was only when I went to a larger company that things fell into place and I realised how good this industry can be. My advice is, if you are not getting what you want out of your job, look around for something else. I always found that decent cooks were usually in demand and if you are willing to work hard with the right attitude you shouldn't have a problem finding work.


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

Good post Bazza

I agree totally


----------



## uberathlete (Mar 31, 2011)

When you work in a kitchen, you don't give a $hit about language. Give a $hit about what you pick up and learn. Everything else is unimportant. Focus on what you learn, not how it was said or delivered. It's not really about "hardening up". It's about recognizing what is important to you. The education and knowhow being passed on to you is what's important. Everything else is trivial. The color of language is trivial. How much your coworkers like you is trivial. A pan being thrown at you is trivial. If you think of it that way, it'll be much easier to work. If nothing was being taught to you or you're not learning anything, then be worried.


----------



## squirrelrj (Feb 18, 2011)

uberathlete said:


> A pan being thrown at you is trivial.


Possibly injuring someone with a pan because the person cannot act like an adult, and has a temper problem is trivial? that's laughable.

Thr language I can see, that shouldn't be a huge issue IMO, but throwing something at someone is 100% inexcusable.


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

I agree with Bazza and SquirrelJ. That behavior has no place in todays' kitchen. Kitchen work is physically demanding and stressful all on its' own. Throwing pots and pans or a temper tantrum is BS. All techniques and instruction can be given in a calm professional manner, especially during service when there is already enough tension. No one should work for or tolerate a bully. 

Those who treat their employees with respect have far less turnover, better performance and a smoother running kitchen. There is a big difference between being hard enough to withstand the normal rigors of a hot, busy, professional kitchen and having to do so while being belittled and degraded. You should never put up with that.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

I am a firm believer in Darwinism. When I started in the business yelling, screaming, throwing things was the norm. Now days it no longer is. The abusers are being weeded out. There are far too many jobs to be found at quality establishments that don't tolerate that sort of crap for anyone to subject themselves to that type of behavior.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Bazza, SquirrelJ, and many others are probably correct, such behavior is improper, probably immoral, distasteful, and an example of poor management and personnel relations.

*HOWEVER*, it is not illegal nor necessarily uncommon and an employee has, basically, two choices:

Put up with it, or
Find another job!
Unless the one issuing the paychecks, i.e. the business owner, sees a problem, the likelihood of a superior changing their ways is remote. Either learn to cope with the situation or leave.


----------



## tranquillo (May 26, 2012)

I should clarify a few things, first off ... the pan was thrown TOWARDS me and it didn't hit me and I don't think that the person who threw the pan really wanted to injure me, if that was the case then that is a bit stupid. Where I live, if a person in your kitchen gets injured that they are unable to work then the company must pay for compensation during their absence. 

Also, Miash. Chefbilby and piratedeb, thanks for your advice, I really appreciate it.


----------



## boyo1991 (Feb 25, 2013)

some kitchens are just that way.. I personally don't get anything like that.. maybe once in a while a "where the hell are my fries I called 14 all day?!" but then again my kitchen is really relaxed..


----------



## quinn0705 (Mar 16, 2013)

I agree that you should get a thick skin but also don't be afraid to stand up for yourself. For instance if the sous is gonna be a b***h and sulk away cause you don' t know how to plate the cheese, that leader is failing you. Reply with how about instead of walking away and setting me up for failure you take 10 secs and show me. Your sticking up for yourself but also being tactful about it. Been in a lot of b***h sessions in the kitchen, i have kicked new guys out of my station during service. Sometimes things just get rough haha.


----------



## squirrelrj (Feb 18, 2011)

quinn0705 said:


> i have kicked new guys out of my station during service.


Why?


----------



## quinn0705 (Mar 16, 2013)

SquirrelRJ said:


> Why?


For being slow and getting me in the weeds by messing up orders, I would always go back and apologize but ya gotta do what ya gotta do sometimes.


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

It sounds to me like you have made your own decision as to what you want to do, and I wish you well in your music studies.  

The kitchen is not for everyone and you do need a thick skin to survive.  Unfortunately chefs yell.. and with most chefs I've worked for they blow their tops and then it's over....


----------



## squirrelrj (Feb 18, 2011)

quinn0705 said:


> For being slow and getting me in the weeds by messing up orders, I would always go back and apologize but ya gotta do what ya gotta do sometimes.


Why not take the 10 seconds and show them? You just got finished telling the OP that her sous was failing as a leader by not taking the time to show her proper ways to plate.


----------



## tranquillo (May 26, 2012)

Leeniek, I've returned to my music studies because I think it's a wise move to finish my degree... the thing is, as far as my degree goes I'll be done in a year so after that I was intending to start an apprenticeship. Being exposed to the chef world has taught me a lot about food and a lot about how I see things. I've learned and taken away lots of things from this experience. I still work occasionally in the kitchen but nowhere near as much as I would like.


----------



## quinn0705 (Mar 16, 2013)

Unfortunately, I was younger then and it was a little hard to 'calm' down at that particular time. Easier to tell the person to back off get caught up then bring em back and explain.


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

Tranquillo said:


> Leeniek, I've returned to my music studies because I think it's a wise move to finish my degree... the thing is, as far as my degree goes I'll be done in a year so after that I was intending to start an apprenticeship. Being exposed to the chef world has taught me a lot about food and a lot about how I see things. I've learned and taken away lots of things from this experience. I still work occasionally in the kitchen but nowhere near as much as I would like.


It sounds like you have a good plan for yourself, and do you want to do anything with your Music? One of our friends is an architect but deep down he thinks he is a rock star and has always been part of one band or another..

As for your time in the kitchen, you need to do what is best for you and your long term goals and do what you need to do to make them happen for you.

I work in a production kitchen and I love my job and I have one of those jobs most cooks will give their right arm to have. The work is work but the level of urgency is much different that that of a restaurant. The urgency is stil there but we have more than a twenty minute ticket time to play with. I know I sold out but It was a good move for me at this stage in my life

all the best...


----------



## tranquillo (May 26, 2012)

Thanks Leeniek, I always wanted to keep music as an option just in case something terrible happens - like if I injure myself or get really ill that I can't stand work in a kitchen, or even if after ten years if I decide I hate it. I guess it always helps to have a safety net. I've only got a year to go in terms of my music studies so I may as well stick it up and get the piece of paper. Right now I teach the piano and I do the occasional gig. The job is physically easier and the pay is nice. If I become an apprentice, I know that by then I'll be always broke so hopefully by then I can teach music one day a week to supplement my income. Eventually, my dream is to own a restaurant/cafe/venue that has music inside it ... I know that's more on the management side but I loved being in the kitchen, it was hard work but it taught me a lot ... and I miss it so much, today, when I went to my university library all I could think about was food. Glad to hear that you love your work


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

I don't think the sous chef example was a good one, although I do understand how some people can be totally disrespectful at work, and trying to convey that to someone else makes you sound like a wuss. The head chef treatment to me is so totally unacceptable. I know there's this unwritten rule in the food business that you're suppose to take all this shit on a platter and eat with a smile, but I look at it as people who are all human, and no job should ever give people the right to believe they are allowed to behave disrespectfully towards someone else. Not even the police. Why anyone under a head/exec chef is exempt from that is beyond me. I think people watch too much Ramsey and use it or accept that behavior as a badge of honor. I have been in this industry for so many years. I have been a chef, a caterer, a food service supervisor, I have done craft service at a cafeteria, and have cooked meals for people on Park ave. and I will never accept that kind of abuse. I rather prostitute my body on the street on my own terms than have to submit myself to that sort of abuse everyday at work. I LOVE cooking, but it's hard enough, without having to deal with that at work everyday. 

Just my 2 cents which ain't worth a penny.


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

Tranquillo said:


> Thanks Leeniek, I always wanted to keep music as an option just in case something terrible happens - like if I injure myself or get really ill that I can't stand work in a kitchen, or even if after ten years if I decide I hate it. I guess it always helps to have a safety net. I've only got a year to go in terms of my music studies so I may as well stick it up and get the piece of paper. Right now I teach the piano and I do the occasional gig. The job is physically easier and the pay is nice. If I become an apprentice, I know that by then I'll be always broke so hopefully by then I can teach music one day a week to supplement my income. Eventually, my dream is to own a restaurant/cafe/venue that has music inside it ... I know that's more on the management side but I loved being in the kitchen, it was hard work but it taught me a lot ... and I miss it so much, today, when I went to my university library all I could think about was food. Glad to hear that you love your work


You can even incorporate what you know about music and the style etc you prefer into the establishment you set up. These days there is no limit on what you can do.

I've been watching this place downtown... it's opening in April and it's a board game lounge and for a small cover you can go in and play their board games all day long plus they have food etc as well... The idea came out of the owners love of board games..


----------

